# Anthony Irwing / Anthony Irwing & Son / Irwing Steam Tug Company



## Irwing (Sep 7, 2009)

I wondered whether anyone might have information on any of the above companies, which operated on the Wear in Sunderland between 1867 and 1934.

Anthony Irwing is my great-great-great-grandfather. I know of only two of his vessels, “Agamemnon” and “Conqueror”.

Upon Anthony’s death in 1906, I believe ownership of the tugs passed to his wife Susannah and in 1911 the company became Anthony Irwing & Son (the son is James Irwing). Susannah died in 1920. After Susannah's death, the trading title appears to have changed to Irwing Steam Tug Company and it was wound up in early 1935.

Any further information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Welcome aboard from the Philippines. Enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Irwing and welcome to SN. Bon voyage.


----------



## Irwing (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you both for your welcome.

In hindsight, I wonder whether I should have posted in the family history section - never mind, we learn as we go along


----------



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Irwing, Have you read 150 years of the Maltese Cross, the story of Tyne, Blyth and Wear tug Companies by John Proud. regards Pete.


----------



## Irwing (Sep 7, 2009)

peteb said:


> Hi Irwing, Have you read 150 years of the Maltese Cross, the story of Tyne, Blyth and Wear tug Companies by John Proud. regards Pete.


Hi Pete,

No I have not. From looking online I understand it is out of print; does it contain much information about the Irwings?


----------



## MNEWBY (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi
The Irwing Company was indeed started by Anthony Irwing in 1867 and the first tug was the paddle tug *Tarter.*
Anthony Irwing died in 10th September 1906 at the age of eighty.
The Company was registered at 1 Barrack Street Sunderland
In 1926 The company was converted into a Limited Company with James Irwing the MD.
In July 1934 the company was taken over by the France Fenwick Tyne & Wear Co Ltd.
*Tugs were*: *Tarter,Pilot,Stag(1),Florence,Flying Arrow,Admiral, Silksworth,General Gordon, Norfolk Hero,Lord Derby,Pactolus, Stag (4),Conqueror(1), Agamemnon, Granville,Anthony Irwing, and the King George VII*
Hope this is of some help
Regards


----------



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

Irwing said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> No I have not. From looking online I understand it is out of print; does it contain much information about the Irwings?


Chapter thirteen of the book deals with the Irwing Companies, I'm sure you will find all the information you require in there. You sometimes find a copy for sale on E-bay under tugs. regards Pete.


----------



## Stephen Swinhoe (Aug 17, 2005)

The last tug on Mike's list should be King Edward VII and not King George VII.
Cheers,
Steve


----------



## MNEWBY (Oct 9, 2006)

Stephen Swinhoe said:


> The last tug on Mike's list should be King Edward VII and not King George VII.
> Cheers,
> Steve


Whoops
Thanks Steve you are absolutly right.
Regards
Mike


----------



## Irwing (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you very much to all of you for the information provided. I did not realise just how many tugs the family owned over the years.

Mike, I have an excerpt from the London Gazette in relation to the voluntary winding-up and liquidation of the Irwing Steam Tug Company on 9 May 1935.

Many thanks once again
Sharon


----------



## Tony Irwing (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi there were also tugs called the Anthony Irwing, King Edward


----------



## S Irwing (Aug 10, 2015)

*Anthony Irwing 1826-1906 re Tugboats*



Irwing said:


> I wondered whether anyone might have information on any of the above companies, which operated on the Wear in Sunderland between 1867 and 1934.
> 
> Anthony Irwing is my great-great-great-grandfather. I know of only two of his vessels, “Agamemnon” and “Conqueror”.
> 
> ...


S.Irwing74347927
Anthony Irwing was my greatgreatgrandfather and Edward Irwing was my grandfather. Here is a list of the tugboats he (Anthony) owned:-
Transit; Ryhope; Tartar; Pilot; Stag(1); Florence; Flying Arrow; Admiral; Silksworth; General Gordon; Flying Eagle; Norfolk Hero; Lord Derby; Pactolus; Stag(2); Conqueror; Agamemnon; Granville: Anthony Irwing; King Edward. The last Master of the King Edward was my uncle, Alfred Thompson Irwing.
I hope this answers your question!!


----------

